# Reputable Breeder in NY -Suffolk County



## PJL1067

Looking for a reputable Havanese breeder in or around the NY area. 

I am located in Suffolk County NY (Long Island). 

Looking to welcome a Havanese into our family! 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## jrk22

http://www.handheldhavanese.com/index.html

Check out this breeder, really great people. Knows there stuff. Would deffinatly would recommend them and their dogs.


----------



## jillnors2

I am NOT impressed with handheld havanese website. Nothing about parents, showing, health testing, big fat red flag for me. Also many puppies available.


----------

